# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  XAML Binding SelectedValue to a concatenation of 2 properties

## Jayme65

Hi,

I've a Person class



```
public class Person
{
    public string location;
    public string name;
    ...
}
```

...and a list of Person



```
List<Person> list1 = new List<Person>()
{
    new Person() { location = "Chicago", name = "Michael" },
    new Person() { location = "", name = "Mario" },
    new Person() { location = "Denver", name = "Michael" }
};
```

In a ComboBox, I want to display this list formated that way: name (location). So I've used a Converter and it's working fine until there:



```
<ComboBox ItemsSource="{Binding list1}" IsSynchronizedWithCurrentItem="True">
    <ComboBox.ItemTemplate>
        <DataTemplate>
            <TextBlock Text="{Binding Converter={StaticResource concatNameAndLoc}}"/>
        </DataTemplate>
    </ComboBox.ItemTemplate>
</ComboBox>
```



```
public class ConcatNameAndOption : IValueConverter {
    
    public object Convert(object value, Type targetType, object parameter, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) {
        Person valConv = TryCast(value, Person);
        string loc = valConv.Location;
        if ((loc != "")) {
            loc = (" (" 
                        + (loc + ")"));
        }
        
        return (valConv.Name + loc);
    }
    
    public object ConvertBack(object value, Type targetType, object parameter, System.Globalization.CultureInfo culture) {
        return value;
    }
}
```


I can see the data displayed correctly in my ComboBox:
Michael (Chicago)
Mario
Michael (Denver)

Now, here is my problem:
The selected Person will be savec in a XML file (<Person location="Paris">Michel</Person>) and I would like, at loading, that the ComboBox selects this Person (the one with the matching Name and Location concatenation)
...in other words, from the concatenation on the 'saved' person, I want to find the corresponding concatenated person in the list.

How to bind the SelectedValue? I've tryed SelectedValue="{Binding Person, Converter={StaticResource concatNameAndOpt}, NotifyOnSourceUpdated=True}"
...but without succes.

Thanks for reading me! Hope that I was clear!

----------

